# ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!!



## grantvisser (Oct 15, 2001)

VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 907 379 P 
Component and/or Version: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001
Software Coding: 03504
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
I scanned my friends 2000 GLS 2.0 Jetta and got this read out. I cleared the coded and upon restarting the car, the error cam right back. The ABS light comes on and stays on, also the brake light comes on, beeps 3 times, and then continues to blink. 
Upon inspecting the wheel bay, all looked in place and secure. I did notice one ABS cable sensor plug had a minor kink in it. However the problem happened after she bought the car (30 days later). In that period she had not done anything to the car (brakes, suspension or anything else like that) She mentioned that once her car was slightly submerged and might be the problem. 
Does anyone have an idea what the error means, because I can’t find it in the Bently and also can’t find anything on the post or Ross-Tech.com website.
Where is the best place to start troubleshooting the issue?
At worst is there a way I can by pass or disable the lights/beeping?
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (grantvisser)*

Sounds like the ABS controller is having power supply problems and/or internal issues. A Bentley CD is the prescribed manual for fixing problems with VW/Audi vehicles:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...nuals


----------



## mc68881rc (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (grantvisser)*

Check the stupid little fuse box on top of the battery. All the fuses for the ABS system are on that fuse panel on top of the battery. There's also a connector on the right hand side of that fuse box(again ontop of the battery) that sometimes comes loose. Especially if the battery was replaced recently








Had the same codes and after finding out that 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 basically means the ABS is not getting power and searching for fuses for the ABS system the bentley points me to ..... Fuse panel on the battery. Since I had just replaced the battery it made perfect sense. 
So check that out. Since she just bought the car chances are some moron did an inspection or changed the battery and loosened the plug on the fuse panel.
Hope it helps.


----------



## grantvisser (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (mc68881rc)*

Thank you i will do that. VERY good idea.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grantvisser (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (mc68881rc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mc68881rc* »_
Check the stupid little fuse box .......
Hope it helps.

That was the problem. Some how the switch had come undone. Plugged it in and it came right up. Thank you.


----------



## mc68881rc (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (grantvisser)*

Cool glad that was it. Got to love it when it's something really easy when initially you think it's really bad.


----------



## Jhwkgrl (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (mc68881rc)*

I feel even worse.. because Grant had to sit there for a week and try and figure out what the problem was. Then when he wanted to go look at it- the damn hood wouldn't open. WHAT a mess.. but I am very thankful it was such a quick fix.


----------



## messages4boby (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (mc68881rc)*

Thank you mc68881rc, I tried it and worked. very helpful


----------



## messages4boby (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: ABS/EBrake light. Error 00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 HELP !!!! (mc68881rc)*

Thank you very much, I tried it and worked ! Cheers


----------



## Stalkivaetsya (May 1, 2014)

thanks for the info guys. it'll really help me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

*I got fix it*

Hi;
Suddenly I got in my Golf Plus 2007 5m1 1.4 TSI 140PH, this ABS fault:

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

many forums advises to check the fuses in that box beside the battery, but that doesn't solve it.

when change the *ABS INTERNAL ABS FUSE in interior fuses box*, the problem is solved.

please note that, that fuse caused the problem is not burned or cut, and doesn't show any damage sign, maybe is not stable that what is caused the problem.

eace::snowcool:

good day


----------

